# Husband's revenge



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

*REDACTED*

*MODERATOR NOTE:- As @blackclover3 has kindly supplied the links to the original Reddit posts, there's no need to have the contents re-posted here.*

UPDATE: [UPDATE] Fooled my cheating STBXW into thinking I was cheating, then Thermo-Nuclear Shinobi Ghosted AND served her Christmas day : Kermit_Defrogg
UPDATE 2: **** jus got even worse...

STBXW of 23 years just tried to kill herself last night : Kermit_Defrogg (reddit.com)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

All your posts here are just rebroadcast on same topic.
Do you have any today problems or issues that aren't cut and paste walls of text?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> All your posts here are just rebroadcast on same topic.
> Do you have any today problems or issues that aren't cut and paste walls of text?


quite a long post


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

On the Reddit thread from which this is copied, the guy is being hailed as a hero by a lot of betrayed people, having destroyed his exwife, putting her in a mental instution after a suicide attempt and he and his kids are living happily ever after with no regard for her. The insanity of his actions -if true- are those consistent with a psychopath and the kids will be scarred for life. 

Also seems like a ton of work for no real gain.

I'm in NY too, and having been through a contested divorce I can tell you that all the evidence you compiled was a waste of time, you can get a no fault divorce in New York you don't need evidence of cheating and infidelity doesn't necessarily give you a larger share of the marital assets.

In fact moving out of the marital residence is one of the worst mistakes a person can do during the divorce, for so many reasons that are beyond this post but suffice it to say that it weakens one's negotiating position in the upcoming divorce and makes things less stressful for the person who stays in the home- which is the last thing you want.

You could have simply filed for divorce when you first found out about the affair and been done with her sooner rather than later.

Now you might be on the hook for spousal support which could be long term given NY divorce laws and the duration of your marriage since she lost her job (or will lose it) and is apparently hospitalized due to the trauma of the exposure.

Involving your children in it is just one more mistake- it's not their war, leave them out of the dysfunctional mess that is your marriage. They didn't ask for this.

You seem very proud of yourself- I don't see it as any sort of win, it's just lose/lose all the way around.

I'm not saying the story isn't true because that's against the rules, but I will say that the entire thing reads like a creative work of fiction.

What "app" lets you monitor texts in real time?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry but I just can’t read that wall of texts


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Marc878 said:


> Sorry but I just can’t read that wall of texts


a lot of words.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If this story is even real, the guy's an ass.

The story reads like fiction.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> If this story is even real, the guy's an ass.
> 
> The story reads like fiction.


I could not get through it all. It's a lot to digest


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Longtime Hubby said:


> I could not get through it all. It's a lot to digest


I did not read the entire thing either, but did skim it enough to know what the poster claimed they did. It reads like some betrayed guy's wet dream.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> I did not read the entire thing either, but did skim it enough to know what the poster claimed they did. It reads like some betrayed guy's wet dream.


or someone who has a LOT to talk about, i guess.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

I read it. 

What I find hilarious is that he got married to another woman with young kid after barely knowing her and thinks that’s progress 🤣 

Definitely fiction.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Not buying it.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Actually, I wonder about this saga. Its a novel, I read it, but everything fell into place right down to the happy ending. More power to him if true.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

TXTrini said:


> he got married to another woman with young kid after barely knowing her


Doubting the veracity of this story as well, but at least follow the storyline: he’s known this woman (Nina) since youth and has been in his friend group ever since. She’s hardly new to him.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

gr8ful1 said:


> Doubting the veracity of this story as well, but at least follow the storyline: he’s known this woman (Nina) since youth and has been in his friend group ever since. She’s hardly new to him.


So?

Some people are great friends and terrible partners. A friend of mine briefly dated someone she knew for 25 years, he was a great friend and a horrible boyfriend. Sounds like she wanted a baby daddy to me to help her raise her kid, or they've been having an EA for years and he monkey branched IF this is a true story.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I didn't see how ruining people's lives because you were hurt achieves anything positive for anyone. 
Just end the marriage and move on.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

TXTrini said:


> So?


I was merely pointing out your statement that he “barely knew her” was false. Why push back on that?



TXTrini said:


> What I find hilarious is that he got married to another woman with young kid after barely knowing her


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

As with many postings on Reddit, this strains the limits of my ability to accept a bs story. A trifle heavy handed, definitely overlong, and frankly if someone came to me with this dog's breakfast for a referral, I would not even let them near my lawyers. Taking a case from a psychopath is generally not recommended.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

gr8ful1 said:


> I was merely pointing out your statement that he “barely knew her” was false. Why push back on that?


Alrighty then.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

So the scorned husband/father tells his sons that their mom has been having sex with another man, one of them is a 17yr old that just had his first gf cheat on him, and they managed to keep quiet and pretend nothing was wrong until dad sprang his plan several weeks later. This was a nice piece of fiction.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Reddit/SI/LS all provide fertile ground for aspiring authors of fiction and/or bored sophomores.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

The problem I see is that in the grieving process of a dead marriage, you have to work past anger to get to acceptance. An no matter how wronged and a victim you feel yourself, you owe it to get to acceptance.

He has two teenage children. Someday they will likely marry. At that point most likely both biological parents will be invited to the wedding and associated events. If there is still hatred between the parents, it takes away from the children's happiness and future.

Journaling is good therapy, so the wall of words (if true) is probably healthy for the OP.

Anger and bitterness make it hard to gain peace and happiness. Forgiveness is a gift we give ourselves when we move on.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Infidelity porn. Closed.


----------

